# How can I get this look?



## [Dillz] (Nov 21, 2009)

How can I get this look? What do I need? I have a Nikon D60 with a 50mm 1.8  oh and a soft box.
http://fabsny.com/images/model_bg.jpg


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 21, 2009)

Softbox, reflector, lots of editing....?


----------



## camz (Nov 21, 2009)

Just thoughts if I were to do it..

If I were to go for the lighting - You can do this easy with one flash, a softbox or bareflash to her upper right and a reflector to her lower left avoiding shadows..

Post Processing - Noise reduction should smoothen it out the finish like so(there's so many other ways).  Eyes masked brightened and sharpened.  Sometype of brown photo filter with some slight desaturation on all colours except for blue and red....hehe I think.  Sharpened overall. 

I think the catchlight on this is horrible though...that maybe a reflector

Btw Dillz I don't think your allowed to post pictures that aren't taken by you in this forum.  You should just post a link next time.


----------



## Dwig (Nov 21, 2009)

CCarsonPhoto said:


> Softbox, reflector, lots of editing....?



and a _big_ studio. 

In a small room a softbox (and this shot used a very large one) will scatter light over a large area. You can't get the black backgound without it being relatively far from the subject. You'll also need a dark for black floor to kill the light scatter.

Additionally, the perspective in the pic indicates a rather long lens was used (100-200mm on a DX camera) which means a long shooting distance and thus and even bigger studio.


----------



## camz (Nov 21, 2009)

Dwig said:


> CCarsonPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Softbox, reflector, lots of editing....?
> ...


 
Dwig don't you think they this can be shot anywhere...you pretty much just have to completely kill the ambient lighting on the exposure to get the black background or shot at night.


----------



## holderbeam (Nov 21, 2009)

just get the lighting right and photoshop the rest


----------

